# Do u need to different lights for prop and flowering?



## jaz1873 (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi

Just wondering if u need 2 different lights for prop and the flowering stage. Heard theres a blue for prop and orange for flowering stage. Does the HPS light have both on them??

Thanks


----------



## Mutt (Oct 18, 2006)

Florous and Metal Halide provide more of the Blue spectrum. (summer months)
HPS provides the more reddish/orange spectrum. (fall months)

For propagating clones I would recommend a few flos. as during the rooting process not much light is needed, and heat is a killer on sensitive clones.

For Veg. Metal Halide is best. but an HPS will do just fine. As will Florous.

For Flower HPS all the way. IMHO


----------



## jaz1873 (Oct 18, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Florous and Metal Halide provide more of the Blue spectrum. (summer months)
> HPS provides the more reddish/orange spectrum. (fall months)
> 
> For propagating clones I would recommend a few flos. as during the rooting process not much light is needed, and heat is a killer on sensitive clones.
> ...


 

So a HPS from prop to flowering is ok then in the reddish/orange colour??

Cheers


----------



## Mutt (Oct 18, 2006)

HPS or a Metal Halide will get you through a full grow just fine.


----------



## Tonto (Oct 18, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> HPS or a Metal Halide will get you through a full grow just fine.


 
And hopefully a combination of MH and flos will work fine, I'm helping out a friend now as my cultivation came to an abrupt end.


----------



## jaz1873 (Oct 19, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> HPS or a Metal Halide will get you through a full grow just fine.


 

Nice one Mutt  

Help total appreciated

Some folk say when prop stage u should put light on 24/7 some others say 18/6.
What do u recommed, its a hydroponics system?


----------



## StOnEd-On-NL (Oct 19, 2006)

i use 18/6, the whole of nature to my knowledge requires sleep, why should plants be any different


----------



## jaz1873 (Oct 19, 2006)

StOnEd-On-NL said:
			
		

> i use 18/6, the whole of nature to my knowledge requires sleep, why should plants be any different


 
I agree   cheers for your help man


----------



## Tonto (Oct 19, 2006)

StOnEd-On-NL said:
			
		

> i use 18/6, the whole of nature to my knowledge requires sleep, why should plants be any different


 
Do plants have souls?  I used 24/7 for veg. I've also heard that it's better for prop and for revegging.


----------



## KADE (Oct 20, 2006)

You have a 30% growth rate increase with 24/7 I've read.... I swear by it... unless the plants need to fix damaged tissues.. no night is needed


----------



## moneyman (Apr 18, 2007)

Is there a such thing as to much light. I have 1 shop light with 1 40 watt cool and 1 grow light bulb.and a 100 watt hps and a 400 watt hps and a ott light. 
Has anyone ever used a ott light? If so is it a good light to use. The ott light is the light that is on the infomercials that say it produces a true light, unlike artificial lights.


----------



## RAD (Apr 18, 2007)

not sure what ott lights are but as long as you can keep the room cool you can use all the light you want...more the better!!

RAD


----------



## Mappy (Apr 21, 2007)

the ballast and light I bought is switchable. I am running a Agrosun Halides specialty that is enhanced for more of the red spectrum. Then for flowering I can just flip a switch and start using the Hortilux super hps lamp. This is set up to run 400 watts. So far its worked awesome!


----------



## DLA (Apr 21, 2007)

jaz1873 said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Just wondering if u need 2 different lights for prop and the flowering stage. Heard theres a blue for prop and orange for flowering stage. Does the HPS light have both on them??
> 
> Thanks


 
You really need to do some reading.  This is the most basic of questions for any indoor grower and a search would have given you the right answer immediately.

You are going to have to find time to read, read, read to be successful in any grow.  Ask, ask ,ask will lead you to confusion and a sad grow...and of course a bunch more questions.

READ


----------



## jasonscruff (Feb 3, 2009)

hi all new here .at wot point do i change from flourescent bulb to sodium bulb.i am growing from seeds and they now are about 3 inches tall with an average amount of about 10 leaves . and also the leaves dont look to much like cannabis leaves .although i know they are proper seeds. please could some one give some feed back . many thnks


----------



## willowgrow (Feb 3, 2009)

jasonscruff said:
			
		

> hi all new here .at wot point do i change from flourescent bulb to sodium bulb.i am growing from seeds and they now are about 3 inches tall with an average amount of about 10 leaves . and also the leaves dont look to much like cannabis leaves .although i know they are proper seeds. please could some one give some feed back . many thnks


lol they are just lil' seedlings jason, they will mature and then you will recognize that lovely leaf pattern  (unless you accidently mixed them up with something else on your wifes potting bench!).  You really need to do ALOT of reading around (check out pretty much all of the stickies).  With that said, you can veg with a HPS, Flouro strips, CFL, MH.. whatever.  There is a slight increase in growth when using dominant blue spectrum lighting (ie. Metal Halide, 6000k range Flourescents).  So it sounds like your vegging with flouros, so when you switch to 12/12 and start flowering, that is the time you should switch out to a stronger, HPS bulb.  Also check out the resources tab - http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396 - Should prove to be VERY helpful to you. :bong: Good luck!


----------

